# Anyone know a good Broadband provider in Mijas Costa/Fuengirola Area



## spanishbookseller (May 25, 2012)

Hi

I'm looking to get high speed internet, or at least around the 2mb mark anyway for our house in Mijas Costa. I would prefer to go down the DVBLab or Y Internet route where you don't need a phone line.

Y internet is the only provider I have found on the internet so far but is seems very expensive and there are restrictive usage caps.

What do you guys use? DVB Lab seems the best deal out there but they don't cover Fuengirola area.

If I was to go for the standard phone lineand broadband connection with Telefonika, what tips has anyone got, or does anyone know any good deals around or if there are any specialist companies out there?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

We use Jazzetel for adsl and phone line never had a problem ( touch wood) and they speak english believe they have some good deals at the mo but you do need a telephone line


----------



## spanishbookseller (May 25, 2012)

That's great I'll check them out.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Over the last few years have tried most of the providers and you will always see adverts somewhere claiming that they can beat anybody else but in all honesty went back to Telefonica which is now Movistar.Use their ten meg package which is just short of twenty euros a month which includes free Spanish land line calls for an extra 90cents a month,free to call mobiles all weekend but i will be truthful.I get probably 6 to 7 megs as I think if you do any speed test with any provider you never get the full quote unless you live next to the telephone exchange.Also for calls to the UK we use EWTelco which is in conjunction with Euro Weekly News and we only pay for the calls we make with no other charges.One word of warning would definetly get it in writing as to their charges per minute as we once used Spantel and when I signed up over the phone was told it was 4cents per minute to England and was not until we scrutinised our bills that we discovered it was over 7cents a minute and sometimes more.Have no hesitation in recommending Movistar or EWTelco but at the end of the day horses for courses and personal preferences .Kind regards.


----------



## spanishbookseller (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

soulboy said:


> Over the last few years have tried most of the providers and you will always see adverts somewhere claiming that they can beat anybody else but in all honesty went back to Telefonica which is now Movistar.Use their ten meg package which is just short of twenty euros a month which includes free Spanish land line calls for an extra 90cents a month,free to call mobiles all weekend but i will be truthful.I get probably 6 to 7 megs as I think if you do any speed test with any provider you never get the full quote unless you live next to the telephone exchange.Also for calls to the UK we use EWTelco which is in conjunction with Euro Weekly News and we only pay for the calls we make with no other charges.One word of warning would definetly get it in writing as to their charges per minute as we once used Spantel and when I signed up over the phone was told it was 4cents per minute to England and was not until we scrutinised our bills that we discovered it was over 7cents a minute and sometimes more.Have no hesitation in recommending Movistar or EWTelco but at the end of the day horses for courses and personal preferences .Kind regards.


I have to say that Telefonica is really the only way to go, they are the biggest, they own the network, they are the most reliable. I have Phone, Fax and 50meg internet with them and never had a problem with them


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

We use wifi connect which I think is the same sort of system as Y Internet. We have an antenna (like a rectangular sky dish thingy) on the house that gives us wireless internet. No phone line required. We havew 3 meg download and 1 meg upload and can run our computers and 2 internet phones with no problems at all.

Our contact is Barry not sure I can give his details but their website is wificonnect-spain.com

Hope this helps?


----------



## steve brooker (Sep 11, 2012)

hi,

i moved to spain last week, on monday of this week i went into a moviestar shop and signed up for adsl and landline. they told me they would contact me in the next couple of days to arrange installation. on tuesday i had a phone call saying they would be at my house in 30 minutes.
the system was installed and have had no problems since. would highly reccommend them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve brooker said:


> hi,
> 
> i moved to spain last week, on monday of this week i went into a moviestar shop and signed up for adsl and landline. they told me they would contact me in the next couple of days to arrange installation. on tuesday i had a phone call saying they would be at my house in 30 minutes.
> the system was installed and have had no problems since. would highly reccommend them.


that's pretty much always been my experience with them in 9 years

not the cheapest & the accounts department can sometimes be a pita - but we've always got things put right reasonably quickly when they've messed up a bill, which to be fair doesn't actually happen that often


----------



## ClairAnn (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi, I came accross Wikiker which is a company that installs an antenae and then you pay monthly. Rates seemed good, dont know about speed or if its available in Mijas Costa  Maybe it is a suggestion that might work out for you? Perhaps check it out? I got a Vodafone dongle, pay as you go. Expensive from what I am used to in Ireland but cant complain about connectivity in Riviera del Sol. You cant get speeds for voice (skype) with pay as you go though. Big downside. Hope that info helps?


----------



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

Can anyone advise if there is a Movistar broadband package available at a cost of 60 euro per month? If so, please also advise what the package offers?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

V-Dog said:


> Can anyone advise if there is a Movistar broadband package available at a cost of 60 euro per month? If so, please also advise what the package offers?



Opciones y Tarifas| Movistar Fusión | Oferta Combinada | Particulares | Movistar


----------



## V-Dog (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for your help xabiachica

I've since been told the internet package on offer is Optic Fiber 30mb, priced at 60euro per month supplied by Telefonica in the Funegirola / Mijas Costa area - can anyone confirm if Telefonica offer such a package in this area - I didn't think such a high speed was available in this location??


----------



## AngelaE (Sep 24, 2015)

Is Moviestar still the best as we are having terrible trouble with Internet and not able to get Sky tv. Many thanks


----------

